# Mt dog has cancer and wont eat.. I need ideas!!



## Shiollie (Apr 19, 2007)

My dog was found to have cancer today, he has not eaten in 3 days. I mixed a special meal for him with hamburg, eggs and a bit of rice, usually he would scarf that down but he is refusing to even taste it. If I cannot find a way to get him to eat he will not even make it to the vet. university to find if we can fight this cancer. I need help. This is 2 dogs in 2 years that I will lose to this disease, I dont want to lose him. Please post your food ideas.. please!!
Shiollie


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Where is the cancer? If he's not eating it may be bacause he's in pain, has your vet given you anything to help that? I'd take him back to the vet ad see if he needs fluids or tube fed.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree, you need to talk to your vet about getting him some anti-nausea and anti-pain medications.

Also ask for a canned food called a/d. Even the pickiest dogs will eat it.

You may need to have a feeding tube placed if you're determined to fight the cancer...


----------



## Shiollie (Apr 19, 2007)

The tumor is in his chest, right in front of the heart, we finally got "TJ" to eat a bit (1 cup) of food tonight, it is not enough for a 75lb dog. He has visibly lost weight. I am so scared, I love this dog.. when is when??


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

"When" is when your dog is clearly suffering and has a poor quality of life. Tha's when you selflessly help him over the bridge. Most all of us have been there and know the pain. 

If you don't mind me asking, what breed is your baby? 

Hugs,


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

TO the meat and rice mix, add some strained chicken baby food, stir it up. Put a little on your finger to get him to taste it. I've had great luck with this when working with very ill dogs and cats. 

I'm so sorry your dog was diagnosed with cancer. I hope that with surgery and treatment, you have many more years with him.

Hugs


----------



## Shiollie (Apr 19, 2007)

Tj is a white boxer, we are trying small but frequent meals, sometimes he will eat and others he will try and then just look at me as if to see if he has dissapointed me by not eating, I just hug him and try again in a little bit. I will see if I can post a pic. TJ is one of those dogs that makes friends with everyone, if I had a nickle for everytime that someone said "I want that dog" I would be well on my way to paying for his treatment.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Mar 30, 2007)

It really does sound like he's nautious. You know how you feel when you've had the flu and you're SOO hungry but the smell of food makes you ill? Thats probably how your pup is feeling. 

What kind of cancer does he have? I would ask the vet for some anti-nausea medication and see if that helps. It might not, but its worth a shot...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your TJ. I empathize with you as I too had a dog diagnosed with cancer. It's terrible to watch your best friend be sick like that and be and not be able to help him.

Someone mentioned baby food which is a great idea. It's easy on the stomach and usually very palatable. I think the '2nd stage' beef with gravy, turkey with gravy, chicken in gravy are pretty good choices. I usually keep some on and 'just in case'. 

At this point, I'd give him whatever he wanted just to get food into him. Try some cottage cheese or scrambled eggs something light but very nutritious. Maybe some boiled white meat chicken shredded with some sweet potato? You could also try soaking some chicken and rice with chicken broth to make it even more tempting. 

As to when is when.... TJ will tell you. Good luck and please let us know how you make out.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

TJ looks very sweet! I love boxers, they're great dogs.


----------



## Shiollie (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the baby food suggestion, this is where we are at today.
i have been doing research, trying to be proactive, I found a site that was dedicated to dogs and cancer, I read the stories and emailed back and forth and I put TJ on some flax oil and cottage cheese, I was still pretty skeptical but I will try anything at this point and they told me to really watch him after about 4 hours after the first dose. It was nothing short of amazing, instead of walking around with his head held low and sleeping all curled up, he was holding his head up his eyes were bright, he slept all stretched out and he ATE!!! All by himself he was TJ again sassy, dominate and very loving.
I got tired of waiting for the vet to make an appt at the animal cancer center so I called and set one up myself this morning, we go on Monday and then maybe we will have a clearer idea what we have to fight.

Thank you for letting me vent and for all the shoulders to help prop us up, it means more than you know. Beverly and TJ


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

I was going to post about the flax oil, because we're using it too with our 8 yeear old lab cross who's just had a big op for a tumour in her mouth. Like you I'm sceptical but it won't do any harm, and if it does good then.. fantastic.

Sounds like TJ picked up really well after it! Is he still eating? I hope you get some good news from the animal centre. I would just try to give TJ lots of the things that he enjoys (and you enjoy), so treats treats treats. We're doing that with Tess, on the basis of making every single day a good one for her. 

When Tess was very poorly after the op we hand-fed her softened tinned food which she just about managed to eat. I've also tried blending down chicken and potato which she loves as it's "human food". Of course the issue with Tess was that her mouth was the op site, so you may not have to make TJ's food so soft. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Faelon (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm new on this forum and my heart goes out to anyone who's canine friend is having health problems. Have you ever heard of glyconutrients? They are science based and support the smallest unit of the body where dis-ease begins. I have an Irish wolfhound who's health was seriously comprimised and I thought she was dieing. My Vet could not figure out her problem. When I started feeding her glyconutrients her symtoms were reversed and her wellness returned to her. I would gladly share the information with you if you like.


----------



## Shiollie (Apr 19, 2007)

Tj, has had a hard time today, he is back to not eating and he threw up again this morning. he has been having some issues with his bladder, he has peed the bed twice in the last 2 days, he sleeps in our bed, so I have been washing the sheets everyday, and today I got a mattress protector. I know I should put him in a kennel at night but he would not understand why he cannot sleep with the "pack" and he would see the isolation as a punishment.
I have lots of extra sheets so if we wake up and the sheets are wet we will just change them.
Tomrrow is the big appt. I am praying for some answers.

faelon, I may take you up on your offer... Thank you!


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

My impression of animals not eating is that they may be ready to go. A diagnosis of cancer make that a likely reason. From experience with serious illness I'd say the dog is not likely suffering from not eating although it obviously will bring him to death's door.
I'd make the best of it while you have him and not fight it.


----------



## Shiollie (Apr 19, 2007)

It is official now, he has Lymphoma. I had to leave him at MSU for at least 2 days while they test his marrow to see if it has spread there. In order to find out if it is a T cell or a B cell lymphoma they will have to use a ultrasound because of where the tumor is located, they dont want to puncture a lung in the process of aspiration.
I was surprised to find out that his white blood count came back as normal,( vet was too) last Wed. it was a 2k and although his blood calcium is still very high 14.7 that has also come down, I believe that this was due to the Flax oil and cottage cheese.
I asked the vet about what we could do holisticly (sp) and he said that there was nothing that could be done... I do not believe that, I have seen the changes myself. I am trying to work with him at this point so TJ will receive IV fluids to help rid him of the calcium and he will get 2 doses of chemo. The doc said that TJ could live an additional 6 mo. to a year after this treatment. I will do it his way .....this once. I am not going to lay down and accept this because I do not think that science has all the answers.
As long as TJ wants to fight, I will be right by his side fighting as hard as I can.


----------



## mom to lil buddy (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm sorry for what you and TJ are going through. When I had a diabetic dog that wouldn't eat, I used, tuna/salmon oil (she could't have the fish itself) was a good enticement because of the smell, yogurt, mashed boiled chicken (was her favorite). It is so frustrating when they won't eat. Good luck to you and to your baby. Virginia


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Shiollie said:


> As long as TJ wants to fight, I will be right by his side fighting as hard as I can.


Good luck on your journey. I wish you the strength to face what you have to face and know when it's time to make the decision to let TJ go with dignity. <<hugs>>


----------



## Shiollie (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you all. TJ has spent the last 4 days at MSU, they finally got the calicum within normal limits 5.3. He gained 4 lbs while there but it was water and since he was already producing so much the doc thought he would have to give TJ some lasix to help expell the extra, but he rallied yesterday and peed the extra water out so I got the go ahead to bring him home today. (yipee!!) I bought 2 copies of "Natural Health For Dogs and cats" by Dr. Richard Pitcairns and will be feeding the dogs some recipies out of that. ( I got the second copy for his vet)


----------



## Shiollie (Apr 19, 2007)

Tj had a bad reaction to the chemo, we let him go play with the angels this morning. TJ Malone (Maroney) 12/28/99 - 4/29/07
I love ya big boy


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Shiollie. I wish I could say something to help.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

So sorry about TJ. I know this won't make it hurt any less, but letting him go was the most unselfish act of love there is. You did all you could for him and he'll be waiting on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## trest_04 (Dec 12, 2012)

Shiollie said:


> My dog was found to have cancer today, he has not eaten in 3 days. I mixed a special meal for him with hamburg, eggs and a bit of rice, usually he would scarf that down but he is refusing to even taste it. If I cannot find a way to get him to eat he will not even make it to the vet. university to find if we can fight this cancer. I need help. This is 2 dogs in 2 years that I will lose to this disease, I dont want to lose him. Please post your food ideas.. please!!
> Shiollie


I'm sorry to hear this my great was also diagnosed either cancer today and I came across your post while looking for things he might eat. I just wAnted to pass along that we boil chicken for Jake (my Dane) and add some white rice in with it, hope this helps.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

trest_04 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this my great was also diagnosed either cancer today and I came across your post while looking for things he might eat. I just wAnted to pass along that we boil chicken for Jake (my Dane) and add some white rice in with it, hope this helps.


This thread is from 2007. Pretty sure the dog is no longer with us. Sorry to hear about your dog. Green Tripe is also soemthing many dogs will eat when they don't have much of an appetite. But welcome to the forums!


----------

